# I'm SO lazy...how do you motivate yourself?



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i just want to watch tv and be online all the time...i'm so lazy. i don't even want to hang out with my one friend...she's kind of annoying and stays at my house too long.

what motivates you????


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Terror.

I just picture myself doing the same damn thing in five, ten, twenty years. That motivates me pretty quickly.


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

If I have stuff to do I make a checklist and make sure to follow it no matter what.

Getting stuff written out helps me a ton.

Then I'm lazy after


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I really don't know. A lot of things that ought to motivate me don't. Even when I'm not feeling depressed. Underneath my depression and anxiety, I'm still a lazy, unmotivated person.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nothing motivates me. I just want to watch tv and hang out on the net.

I have to go back to school though. I guess there is one thing that motivates me and that's earning an actual income. I'm going to University in the fall even though everything inside me screams not to.



mcmuffinme said:


> she's kind of annoying and stays at my house too long.


LoL - My friend is the same. I actually haven't seen her in months though. When she comes over, I want her to leave in a few hours. Last time I saw her though she told me to stop being a deadbeat and get a life, that pissed me off.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Ohh wow. I feel sort of relieved that I am not the only one who does this! (sort of).


I have made a few attempts to move myself forward, but they fell though. At one point I was really motivated to find another job and move out, but I need some marketable skills so that I don't get "stuck". The rents said I could stay for a little while further while attending school. I have no idea what sort of time-span they had in mind as they're being deliberately vague. 


My parents have been so forgiving, but at a certain point, I am almost waiting for them to kick me out. It is just so easy to not do anything at all. So I wouldn't say I am not motivated. I am motivated to masturbate and type on message boards, eat, and watch t.v. etc. I am just not productive. LOL


I year ago, I still was depressed, but now... not so much. I think it is time to reintroduce some actual stress. For a while I have been wanting to go back to school.... just need to move forward..


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Phoenix87 said:


> I'm going to University in the fall even though everything inside me screams not to.
> 
> LoL - My friend is the same. I actually haven't seen her in months though. When she comes over, I want her to leave in a few hours. Last time I saw her though she told me to stop being a deadbeat and get a life, that pissed me off.


Good on you with the school. That and work are the only things I really do that are productive, or moreso purposeful. My biggest motivation for going to school is that I don't want financial stress in my future. I want a comfortable future so I can continue to be lazy....so my desire for continued laziness is my only real dream, lol.

your friend sounds like a tool. there are more motivating and less judgmental ways to tell someoe you are concerned about them. i'm lucky my friend is even more braindead than i am, and i don't know how that is even humanly possible. she's pretty damn stupid/thoughtless...god, if she knew i felt this way, lol.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is my desktop background. Which do YOU want to be? Sitting on the computer or watching TV won't get you to the second.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

sda0 said:


> Which do YOU want to be? Sitting on the computer or watching TV won't get you to the second.


Actually, I'm skinny because I'm too lazy to get up to eat.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Pain is a good one. I second the terror response as well.


----------



## breakeven (Mar 21, 2010)

Nothing motivates me. I am a slacker.


----------



## Pileo (Mar 24, 2010)

Living through consequences. It takes suffering for me to do anything. I'm trying to fix that by taking a class at school that dives into such stuff and self-help books.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

i hear u bro im so lazy


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

laziness is an addiction , you choose daily gratification over long term self esteem and success.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

> what motivates you????


Guilt, fear, and shame.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Also most of the people with social anxiety care a lot about what people think of them. i use this to motivate myself to study for exams because if i don't graduate college people will think that im stupid.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

pita said:


> Terror.
> 
> I just picture myself doing the same damn thing in five, ten, twenty years. That motivates me pretty quickly.


Agreed. Sometimes I take my time for granted but then I think about what would happen if I never do anything. *shudders*


----------



## Venus (Feb 4, 2009)

It's hard, when you don't want to do something you don't want to do something. When I know I have to get something done I will set alarms for myself about 30 minutes apart so that eventually I'll be so annoyed with my phone going off I do whatever needs to be done. As for the friend thing, sometimes you just need a break from people it's not really something I would consider a bad thing.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

A hot iron may help.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

The most important motivation: Happiness.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't actually get much done, but I don't like being inside too much so I will usually go walk around the city for hours, take the subway randomly, etc.


----------



## Isildur (Mar 4, 2010)

Resonance said:


> Coffee


Seriously, I'm on 3 cups a day and get bugger all done.. :stu

In the end I think its about the state of mind you are in. I suffer from depression and just dont have the energy or drive to get up and go at times. But when the depression is ok I can be quite a busy body, I'm able to plan ahead both sort term and long term. I think a to do list helps here :idea


----------



## Battynctn (Apr 4, 2010)

*motivation ack.*



sherbert said:


> Ohh wow. I feel sort of relieved that I am not the only one who does this! (sort of).
> 
> I have made a few attempts to move myself forward, but they fell though. At one point I was really motivated to find another job and move out, but I need some marketable skills so that I don't get "stuck". The rents said I could stay for a little while further while attending school. I have no idea what sort of time-span they had in mind as they're being deliberately vague.
> 
> ...


I can really relate to this one, living with the folks, wanting them to kick me out cause that may kick my *** in gear, not that productive, but I do eat, mess around on the net, watch T.V. masturbate lol I am almost finished with school and that feels like it took every ounce out of me to get this far. Now starting tomorow I have to go do the clinical part of school which means I have to go somewhere new that they have pretty much been given the lisence to treat me like s**t not get paid for working and know absolutly no one. There is only the motivation of getting out of my folks house and living comfortably, being on my own for once. And I moved to a place where I did not grow up, and if where you work/ go to school they do not know you or your family you are automatically thought of as a 'bad' person. The way they've treated me in this town triggered my SA back in 04 at the hospital I worked for.

Motivation for me is to get back to where ppl actually know me and it is a bit more of an open minded crowed. A place where racial slurs are not said loudly and freely in town. Where if you are from out of town you are welcomed, not going to your boss and telling her that "well she is really sweet and quite and a good worker, but she has really bad b/o or stinks" within the first 2 weeks of starting the job JUST because they like to see how far they can push someone that does not have the right connections. I am still paranoid about that, and I've never been told I stink (unless I really did after doing something I would have a reason for stinking lol) and sometimes still cry about it and wont go out b/c of that.

I stayed at the job for 4 years after that, the only reason was for spite. I also figured out what I wanted to do as a career b/c of that job. Now I am 3 months away from finishing school and have to really motivate myself to just freakin' do it! Also if you are a single woman (directed the starter of the thread) the more you better yourself the better quality of a man you may actually attract (or so I've been told! lol).

That's my little motivation story! Sorry for the book everyone had to get this off my chest somewhere! lol


----------



## MS1 (Jun 26, 2013)

We are the by-products of a lifestyle civilization. That means everything around you wants to make what the new generation of people are- sit at home and go to work. All the technology and government and all that sh*t can make you lose all the motivation. 

I know exactly what you mean and Im partly like you- Let me tell you the short story of my life.

I was born in Estonia and still live here. Had about 6 childhood friends who are all my true friends today. I went to school where I was mocked for my unusual name- It sounds funny and a little feminine in where I live. I wasnt good at studying, I never was. I finished school with average grades and was happy that sh*t was over.Then I went to high scool for 3 years, the mocking didnt really go away but I also had alot of friends who I got from previous school. Finished that and then I was a little confused for what to do next, so I worked for a construction company near my home to renovate an old hospital. Bullsh*t job with minimum wage of 200 € which, if I wouldnt live with my parents, wouldve starved me to death. My dad always supported me, my mom too but she likes to nag with me sometimes, which I dont really care. I have 2 sisters, one 4 years younger than me, other a year older than me (thats 22) We didnt get along at all- she always whined at everything I did and I sometimes used force because it really was my only way to defend myself.No she came back from Australia where she went for a dream job but ended up in debts and now went to Norway for a new sh*t job.Im not angry at her and neither is she- We both know we were pain in eaches butts and its all forgotten. Moving on- About a year I worked there and then volunteered for army- Before I joined I changed my name. partly because I didnt want to live the rest of my life with a name like that and I didnt want to get treated like an *** there because of it. So, I served my time with a pretty average result with a squadleader profession. Now Im enjoying summer and going to work to destroy wooden garages in Norway with a few of my friends. A month and 2000 € which is a pretty good payment for me. After I get back from there I dont really know what I will do. The summer is soon over and i should go to school or get an average job- the point is that I f*cking hate school and 8 to 5 work with minimum pay is not the thing for me. So Im improvising, like my dad who was a boss of some paperfactory when communism ruled here, but he quit his job because he felt it wasnt the thing for him- He needed a job which, lets be honest, needed you to work the least. And it turned out well, we have a big house and he works as he does but hes still doing it and the most important thing- he likes what hes doing.

So I want to be just like that- Doing the job I like and improvise.
I motivate myself with the idea that the things I do will be known and earn me my money. It may be hard to understand why I posted all this story (probably because I feel like that too often), but what Im trying to say is find something you really like to do and make the best of it, improvise and create- Ask other people and your friends of what they think of your work. 

Never underestimate other people because I read your post and I really was sad.Whatever you like doing that doesent wont take motivation away from you, just do it.Fact is that life is unfair- Is this fair that I get a minimum wage , while some yigaboo in Norway gets 1000€ for sittin on ***? Or that people go to college for 3-4 years, but end up as cleaners for hotels in nearby countries, NO!

My advice is that create a solution for yourself, make something up.Im not like asking you to write a book or something but you could do something creative- It may be hard to start but if you get really into it, you will start liking what you do and feel good about yourself. Thats what I will do in my future, it may not be as I imagine it and probably wont be, but this is what I want and what I will do. Hope I said anything useful, I know my story may be confusing and hard to digest but I hope I said anything useful.:teeth


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I set my leg on fire once (by accident). I really took off that time.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Vine_of_Sodom said:


> The most important motivation: Happiness.


I agree with this and I'd add freedom from chronic stress as one of the prerequisites of happiness. I used to berate myself all the time because I had no motivation until I found methods to lower my stress levels.

Short bursts of stress can be very motivating if I am generally more relaxed but when I had a constant level of stress any added stress just sent my mood and motivation down to nothing. Now that I am not stressed all the time I find that I do more things naturally which will (hopefully) benefit me in the long run. I have the urge to improve my career prospects not through the fear of not achieving enough but because I want a more interesting career and perhaps some extra cash to be able to do more of the things I would like to do. Basically, I am motivated for positive reasons rather than negative ones and I find motivation founded on positive grounds lasts a lot longer than the negative form. However, it's hard for someone to have this frame of mind when they are unhappy and/or overly stressed as the negatives are distracting them from the positives.


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

Visualizing.


----------

